

ConductR: Typesafe’s move in lightweight containers and distributed clusters - kushti
http://virtuslab.com/blog/conductr-typesafes-move-in-lightweight-containers-and-age-of-distributed-clusters/

======
eropple
I like the some of the ideas in ConductR, but reading about this stuff is a
little concerning. It seems like a standalone clusterization solution, despite
their claims about "oh, it works with your current stuff"\--well, no, my
current stuff is Mesos, and it can do everything ConductR does and doesn't
need you to "own my cloud" or whatever is behind this. (I don't want or need
Mesosphere "owning my cloud", either, but I also don't have to deal with them
and Mesos itself is independent enough to work with.)

As a platform/infrastructure architect, I'm worried by the co-opting of
generally cooperative software tools around deployment and system management
by would-be, venture-backed conquerors. None of these companies--ConductR,
Docker, CoreOS, Mesosphere, Atlas--feel like they're about doing the right
thing for the consumer (the consuming enterprise), it's about planting one's
flag and getting one's pound of flesh out of them. You must buy into _our_
universe, so that you will never leave. Cooperation is a better long-term
solution than conquest. Conquerors eventually lose, but they hurt a lot of
people in the process.

I have this terrible feeling that we're fucking all this up, and I don't know
how to fix it.

~~~
jacques_chester
An alternative you might consider is Cloud Foundry.

Cloud Foundry is a full-featured PaaS for which the IP belongs to a
foundation.

Votes are given out according to contributions, so currently Pivotal and IBM
are the leaders on it. The current board has representatives from Pivotal,
IBM, EMC, HP, VMWare, Intel, SAP, ActiveState and Swisscom. The Cloud Foundry
Foundation's operations and admin are handled by the Linux Foundation, funded
by 40-something corporate members.

You can play with a full Cloud Foundry system by signing up to Pivotal Web
Services[1] or IBM BlueMix[2]. Or you can play with the developer-friendly
core component, Lattice[3].

Disclaimer: I work for Pivotal Labs and for a while I worked on secondment to
the CF Buildpacks team. I'm a one-eyed fanboy, so YMMV.

[1] [http://run.pivotal.io/](http://run.pivotal.io/)

[2] [https://console.ng.bluemix.net/](https://console.ng.bluemix.net/)

[3] [http://lattice.cf](http://lattice.cf)

~~~
eropple
Huh, so this is a new one on me. I'm not a big fan of PaaS solutions (IaaS is
fine, though), but looking at this--you know, Lattice itself seems really
cool. It seems like a good compromise between Mesos's (unnecessary, for the
90% case) complexity and flexibility and freedom. I think I'll be giving this
a solid look. Thank you for the pointer. :)

~~~
jacques_chester
Any time. We're really good at explaining to F1000s why they need to switch to
using a PaaS. But we suck at making ordinary devs aware of all the cool stuff
we're up to.

I like the work that my peers do, so I take every opportunity to spruik it.

